# Mesquite growing in deep East TX



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Started several from seeds I picked up at our lease and they are groing fast. Going for the West Tx look in the front of the house. Soon I will have some prickly pear and some yuccu.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Does the cannon work. I sure miss mine. I had one that me & a buddy built that you could shoot bowling balls about 400 yds .What a howl the kids loved it.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats my turnip launcher, yes it can pass a turnip through a pine tree I still have the biggest gun in the county


----------



## agteacher (Jun 29, 2005)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Started several from seeds I picked up at our lease and they are groing fast. Going for the West Tx look in the front of the house. Soon I will have some prickly pear and some yuccu.


I grew up in Abilene and have lived in Lubbock, and you are the FIRST person I have ever known to plant a mesquite!!!

I guess someone had to do it!!

Sorry just struck me as funny


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I've spent countless dollars and man hours trying to get rid of mesquite. Once the stuff gets started, it's like sweet gum. Can't get rid of it. But then diversity is what makes the human animal interesting.:doowapsta


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

agteacher said:


> I grew up in Abilene and have lived in Lubbock, and you are the FIRST person I have ever known to plant a mesquite!!!
> 
> I guess someone had to do it!!
> 
> Sorry just struck me as funny


haa haaa, thats funny Have a friend north of Rotan and he raises hell about them too. As many seed pods as they put you have to keep them under control about like cedars.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Maybe I will change East Tx from pines to mesquite. I put the seeds in the freezer for 15 days and planted them in pots


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Nah, your not the first by a long shot. Had to cut down a 20+ year old one in the SFA Arboretum after Ike. Daughter #3 made a wood duck call out of one piece...


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

how are ya all growing them from the pod ?isn't the pod the string bean looking thing that falls off the big ,mature Mesquites ?



thanks


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes but you have to germinate by eating them and pooping them OR...........put them in the freezer for 15 days and plant them in large pots. Keep the pots of the ground because for every inch in plant there is about 1 foot in root and they will root through the pot into the ground.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

here is what ive done.picked up the string bean looking pods sliced them open and poped out the seeds (sticky stuff ) and stuck them in little pots with potting soil.

now in going to do the same thing,but germinate them a little before putting them in pots.

now,im going to take a few more and freeze them.leave them in the shell or dig out the seed and freeze ?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

How about some nice salt cedars to go with that mesquite?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Now you won't have to drive all of the way to the hill country to pin stripe your truck!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Salt cedar is one of the best smoking woods next to juniper cedar, for those that laugh have never tried it. I do have several cedars but the salt cedars do not like it here in the red and black soil.


----------

